# Brasilia sublima parts??



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok so I know that there was a struggle to get hold of Brasilia parts last year but it seems that nowhere stocks or supplies parts for the opus sublima at all?

im after a touchpad for a 2008 model but it's as if parts for this machine just don't exist?

theres still plenty parts out there for the gradisca, Roma, excelsior etc

any ideas??


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Brasilia went bust about a year or so ago, so any Brasilia Model specific parts will be increasingly difficult to source.

But parts from other Brasilia models may fit the Sublima.

What's the Gicar or Giemme code on the old touchpad ?


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> Brasilia went bust about a year or so ago, so any Brasilia Model specific parts will be increasingly difficult to source.
> 
> But parts from other Brasilia models may fit the Sublima.
> 
> What's the Gicar or Giemme code on the old touchpad ?


this is the touchpad (i can get the code tomorow) https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=sublima+espresso&rlz=1C1CHFX_enGB518GB518&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=wdagUtaLBZL07Aac8ICIAg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=642#facrc=_&imgrc=_BSw88kSgPcEAM%3A%3BHdmFZ0ey4ho8FM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.brasilia-coffee.co.uk%252Fimages%252Fsublima-easy6.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.brasilia-coffee.co.uk%252Fopus-sublima.html%3B400%3B600

the only touchpads I can seem to come across are the gradisca type ones


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

i took the touchpad apart yesterday and found the following code if anybody has any ideas,

'GIEMME 02.51.0056 REV-1'

a quick google search doesnt really bring anything back


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing form my main supplier - have put out a few enquiry emails to other sources. Will let you know if I get a result......


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

thats very kind of you thank you very much


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I've found the touchpad. I'm unable to copy the pic from the suppliers webpage for some unknown reason, but here's the description:

Grey, 6 round buttons in a line, 43mm (w) x 165mm(L) with rounded corners.

There are 7 mounting lugs spaced unevenly around the casing.

The supplier lists it as out-of-stock, with a delivery time of 3-4 weeks ex-mainland Europe.

The final price to you would be approx. £100.

I've put in an availability request & will let you know the result.......


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Assuming it's LF as your supplier have you also tried GEV as they seem to have stock of quite a few Brasilia/Rossi grinder parts that :F have a lead time on delivery for.


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

wow excellent work, too kind sir


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Lf + gev +....


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

CC: The complete touchpanel appears to be unavailable. However the electronic box behind the button panel is available - I'm awaiting a price.....

You'll need to determine which part is faulty - the button panel or the box.

PS Separating the two parts & cleaning up the interfaces with meths can sometimes cure the problem (!)


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Ah the electronic box is fine. The problem is the rubber cover which houses the buttons, one of the buttons has come away from the rest of the rubber as it is split all the way around (general wear I guess)


----------

